# 他們兩個沒有緣份



## KYC

Hello, there:
I am wondering how to say "他們兩個沒有緣份" in English. 
Thanks a lot for your answers in advance.


----------



## Daffodil100

Depends on the context. 

In a possible case, I would say there's no chemistry between them.


----------



## xiaolijie

Or, "The two are not made for each other."
(As noted by Daffodil, a concrete context may suggest a very different phrasing.)


----------



## BODYholic

KYC said:


> Hello, there:
> I am wondering how to say "他們兩個沒有緣份" in English.
> Thanks a lot for your answers in advance.


They are not fated to be together.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

“They weren't/aren't meant for one another" is another possibility.


----------



## KYC

Thanks a lot, everyone.
Your replies are very helpful!

One more question, I am wondering if there is a specific word I can use to express "緣份" in English. Sorry, I don't have any context. It's about the relation between a man and a woman. 
Because of some reasons, they can not marry each other. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## svilen

缘分=缘份,we don't have any fixed words for缘份,it means"lot or luck by which people are brought together".we may say "fate",because lots of our Chinese people believe in fate or destiny.

for example,"Believes the fate, Believes love",it means"相信缘分,相信爱情".


----------



## KYC

Thanks a lot, svilen!


----------



## lijingfeng

KYC said:


> Hello, there:
> I am wondering how to say "他們兩個沒有緣份" in English.
> Thanks a lot for your answers in advance.




They don't will Love!


----------



## Daffodil100

I think 缘 links very closely with the knowledge of Buddhism, which highly influenced in traditional Chinese cultures. 

I would translate it as karma, which is a Buddhist term.


----------



## Razzle Storm

Daffodil100 said:


> I think 缘 links very closely with the knowledge of Buddhism, which highly influenced in traditional Chinese cultures.
> 
> I would translate it as karma, which is a Buddhist term.



I'm not sure karma would exactly fit, since karma actually refers to the deeds someone does, and how it affects their chances for reincarnation. It doesn't really have anything to do with the relationship between a man and a woman specifically. For some general information, you could read a bit on Wikipedia.

As for a specific word for 缘分, you might try "fate" or "destiny", but it is usually translated differently based on context (which only you would know, I suppose). Something like, "the two were destined to be kept apart (by whatever circumstances), fated to travel separate paths." might work for the situation you described, KYC.


----------



## Daffodil100

Razzle Storm said:


> I'm not sure karma would exactly fit, since karma actually refers to the deeds someone does, and how it affects their chances for reincarnation. It doesn't really have anything to do with the relationship between a man and a woman specifically. For some general information, you could read a bit on Wikipedia.
> 
> As for a specific word for 缘分, you might try "fate" or "destiny", but it is usually translated differently based on context (which only you would know, I suppose). Something like, "the two were destined to be kept apart (by whatever circumstances), fated to travel separate paths." might work for the situation you described, KYC.


 

Deeds  is just one of the connotations of Karma. 

Please read more definitions of it as the dictionary clarifies. 

*karma *— *n *1. _Hinduism, Buddhism _the principle of retributive justice determining a person's state of life and the state of his reincarnations as the effect of his past deeds 2. _theosophy _the doctrine of inevitable consequence 3. destiny or fate 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/karma


----------



## viajero_canjeado

I agree with Razzle Storm that the word "karma" doesn't seem quite right for the context given by the original poster. Rather than using "karma", which has a secondary definition that happens to coincide with the idea of destiny, it would be better to use a more mainstream wording like the ones already suggested and which apply more readily to relationships between people.


----------



## Daffodil100

Fate doesn't tightly link to the Buddhist philosophy as  缘份 does. 


> 《辞海》解释“缘分”是因缘、机缘，指出“缘”为梵语，经典解释为“原因”，它常常和“因”一起合称为“因缘”。


----------



## Razzle Storm

Daffodil100 said:


> Fate doesn't tightly link to the Buddhist philosophy as  缘份 does.



You're right, it doesn't. However, if we were linking this to Buddhist philosophy, we definitely couldn't use karma either, because in Buddhist philosophy, the English word karma does not have anything to do with 缘分, especially in the original context provided by the OP. 

Sometimes due to cultural differences, you just can't translate something while keeping every single connotation it could have.


----------



## Lamb67

Karma is about rewarding a good deed or punishing a bad one, while lot, luck or fate, destiny etc are mainly about chance in life and in our case, relationship.


----------



## Jerry Chan

Even the words 世界/ 智慧/ 執著 come from the Buddhism. But we rarely think of the Buddhist philosophy when we use them, don't we?
When we hear "他們兩個沒有緣份", without further context we think it means "they're not meant to be together." Obviously he or she is not talking 佛偈 and we don't read too much into it.


----------



## BODYholic

In Chinese, Karma is typically translated as 因果. The focus is mainly on 前世种的因，今世结的果。Or simply 因果循环.

On the other hand, mundane fate/destiny is usually translated as 姻缘 or 缘份 to be more generic. Do not confuse it with the term 佛缘.

For the record, I've never come across anyone, in my region at least, who says "there's no karma between them". Perhaps this is used quite common in mainland China. I'm assuming, of course.


----------



## bamboobanga

star-crossed ?


----------



## Razzle Storm

bamboobanga said:


> star-crossed ?



Star-crossed would work pretty well here, I think. Especially because in English we sometimes see the term "star-crossed lovers", meaning that the two might love each other, but were fated to not be together.

Good suggestion, bamboobanga!


----------



## KYC

> that the two might love each other, but were fated to not be together.


Thanks a lot, that's what I want to express.
Also, thanks a lot for your replies, everyone.
They are helpful.

Also, the term "star-cross" is new to me.
Besides "star-crossed lovers", I am wondering how to use it.
Can I say "They are star-crossed."?
Is it strange?  
Thanks a lot.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

I think this term was popularized by Shakespeare and almost always appears alongside the word "lovers". Just saying "they are star-crossed" sounds incomplete and a bit awkward to me.


----------



## KYC

Thanks a lot.


----------

